# Synthetic for '99 Eurovan with 215k?



## i3inary (Feb 11, 2001)

It is time to change the oil in our 1999 Eurovan VR6, and I am considering switching to synthetic. The top-end was rebuilt before I purchased the van at 200k, would synthetic be beneficial at this point, or should I stick with regular oil?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Synthetic for '99 Eurovan with 215k? (i3inary)*

I see no issues in switching to synthetic.5w-40, use an approved oil.
See the FAQ and pick a good oil. generally I would recommend Penstosin High performance 5W-40 or Lubro moly product over any USA made oil.
Truly 100% synthetic. 
If you have leaks you may not want to go with it. If she is tight go ahead and use it.
Where you using semi synthetic before? 
You will be fine. Motor was made to be used with synthetic.
Jason


----------



## i3inary (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: Synthetic for '99 Eurovan with 215k? (AZV6)*

Thanks for the response. I was not using a semi-synthetic before, but due to the high miles and plans to be driving long distances I thought that maybe switching to synthetic would be a good idea.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Synthetic for '99 Eurovan with 215k? (i3inary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i3inary* »_Thanks for the response. I was not using a semi-synthetic before, but due to the high miles and plans to be driving long distances I thought that maybe switching to synthetic would be a good idea.

Very good idea, 10K intervals. Use approved 502/501 oil.
You should be fine. Strong engine if maintained well and not beatin up with I doubt you do in a Eurovan.
One word, stay away from Mobil 1. Kind of sluggish in these motors.
Your in San Diego Area, you can find or order on-line a good german oil. Use Pentosin High 5W-40, really good stuff. Approved as well.
http://www.worldimpex.com/part....html
Good luck.
Jason

_Modified by AZV6 at 10:47 AM 10-2-2008_

_Modified by AZV6 at 10:54 AM 10-2-2008_


_Modified by AZV6 at 11:15 AM 10-2-2008_


----------



## Daralyn (May 23, 2018)

AZV6 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *i3inary* »_
> 
> 
> Very good idea, 10K intervals. Use approved 502/501 oil.
> ...






Jason, ty for the info, I was leaning toward Pentosin vs Mobil 1 which a guy told me to buy, but didn't. make sense, so I'll try to find a 6/7 liter jug. What about the Oil Filter for the 1999 EVC? I've read people learning the hard way that the filters are not so interchangable, so want to be sure to get the right one: specs and preferred brand if there is one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Age and mileage considered it might be good to stick to whatever you have used in the past. After all, it's worked so far right? Additive packages, or lack of, can affect the seals, the fabled 'leaks when I switched to synthetic' complaint. There may be credence to this lore. Supposedly the "hi mileage" branded oils take the aged seals into figuring the additive package built into the oil. Of course as always internet advice is worth exactly what you pay for it. Good luck with your Eurovan.


----------



## Daralyn (May 23, 2018)

*New to Me*



Ichabod0525 said:


> Age and mileage considered it might be good to stick to whatever you have used in the past. After all, it's worked so far right? Additive packages, or lack of, can affect the seals, the fabled 'leaks when I switched to synthetic' complaint. There may be credence to this lore. Supposedly the "hi mileage" branded oils take the aged seals into figuring the additive package built into the oil. Of course as always internet advice is worth exactly what you pay for it. Good luck with your Eurovan.


If only that were possible. The van is new to me and while I got the records from the prior seller, brands are not specified, plus he didn't take care of the van to the same degree that I have. So without knowing the history, would an engine oil additive be recommended and if so, brand/amount? One website I found (world impex) suggested the following: 

1 X $6.66	2009	ENGINE OIL ADDITIVE 
Liqui Moly	WORLD IMPEX PRICE: $6.66
LIST PRICE: $9.80	
Engine Oil Additive - Liqui Moly - 2009 - LM2009

OR 

1 X $26.76	20002	ENGINE OIL ADDITIVE 
Liqui Moly	WORLD IMPEX PRICE: $26.76
Engine Oil Additive - Liqui Moly - 20002 - 20002

I'd appreciate anyone's thoughts, esp if they've had oil changes both with and without the additive. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daralyn (May 23, 2018)

*World Impex*

Hi, :wave:

I took you up on your recommendation for a place to buy parts and have been really happy. They offer all of the brands you expect to find to service/maintain a VW Eurovan, if you're still active, I'd appreciate your input on my other posts regarding brands and if you think an oil additive is a positive or negative (I plan to buy the Pentosin Motor Oil). 

Thanks in advance!


----------

